# 31 week growth scan , and a little worried!



## Finnsmummy (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone
I had my 31 weeks growth scan yesterday head and legs are great for size but they told me that her abdomminal circumfrenece is a little high. on the chart thye print off its very close to the top bar 97% ... also they estamate shes 4lbs 3 0zs.... which is off the middle line. 
My bloods have been spot on!! i have never gone above a 7.5 and my morning reads are allways perfect never been above a 4.2!!! i eat really well and exercise (as much as i can) (plus i have a dog so have to go out ) i just understand why this extra growth is there????? 
Im very confused my whole diabetic team are so lovley and great but now iv slept on it im a little muffled by it all 

Any one else had this??? did it even out?? how can the bloods be effecting her when they are allways good?? im not on any meds just pure diet control.

Paula


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't worry, that happens a lot according to diabetic mummies i meet elsewhere on the web.  One that springs to mind had been off the scale for weeks and weeks, her mum was dead worried too - born perfect at around 6lb.


----------



## newbs (Jul 24, 2011)

Both my girls were just over 4lb mark at the same stage and both were born weighing 8lb 3oz, one long and thin, the other short and very chubby .  I wouldn't worry, I would think your baby would be born a "normal" weight, babies are generally larger these days, whether born to a diabetic mother or not, esp. if your bloods have been under control.


----------

